# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Great news about feeding!

## FrogNoobie659

I figured out a way to feed a fire belly toad meal worms without it biting or hurting the toad. What you have to do is crush the head. It might sound crazy but it's really not. The meal worm will still move around so the toad will think it is alive. Get a pen and tap the meal worms head kind of hard (but don't kill it) with the end of it.

----------

